# Llagas Creek Code 250 Nickel Silver track



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am redoing my layout and want to use Llagas Creek Code 250 Nickel Silver 1:20.3 scale narrow gauge flex track. Can any one tell me about this track? I will be using track power 
on this new section of track.
I have searched the archives and found nothing about nickel silver track
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't address the nickel silver John, but many live steam layouts hereabouts use Llagas Creek Code 250 aluminum track and it's great stuff. High quality and good, RELIABLE turnouts with no issues! I'm sure their nickel silver track is of equal quality.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have SVRR code 250 NS and it is great. They have a new ad in Steam in the Garden, they have new NG ties, might check it out.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

I think Clem's "Warrior Run locomotive Works" track is all Llagas code 215 nickel silver. Bills had a few photos in his ECLSTS thread: 










You can send Clem a message/question via his store website: 
*http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/index.php*


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

We use exactly the track you're looking into (Llagas 250 NS with the 1:20.3 narrow gauge ties).

Great track. Looks the most realistic to me of all the brands out there. The appearance is one of the main reasons we picked it.

You have to bend your own curves, but it's not hard to do with a rail bender. The assembled track is fairly flexible and you can use it for very wide curves.

For unassembled track, sliding the ties onto the rail is probably the hardest part about Llagas. Takes a while to get the hang of it, and even then I still find myself cursing from time to time









With nickel silver rail you don't have to clean it much. Simple wipe downs on the rail head are more then enough for most track powered locos. Although we are now mostly battery power on our line. 

For joiners, we use Splitjaw stainless steel. We started out with brass, but they tarnished badly and we lost track power at the joints. Since switching to stainless there has been no track power issues.

Llagas switch tracks are very pricey so plan ahead for this. They are beautiful switch tracks and operate very well. They even made a custom spring switch for us. You might want to get insulated frogs if you plan on using track power. Insulated frogs make the wiring a little easier. 


All in all I love our track. And it's one of the things we seem to get a lot of compliments on. Visitors usually ask what track it is since they like the looks of it and don't know what it is.

If you have any specific questions ask away. I'd be glad to help you out.

And, if you'd like, visit our website for photos that show the track. Here's a link:

Snowshoe & San Juan Model Railroad

This is the best photo I could find that shows mostly the track:


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Corradini on 04/07/2009 10:27 PM
I am redoing my layout and want to use Llagas Creek Code 250 Nickel Silver 1:20.3 scale narrow gauge flex track. Can any one tell me about this track? I will be using track power 
on this new section of track.
I have searched the archives and found nothing about nickel silver track
Thanks in advance for your help.



I use the Llagas code 250 flex track outdoors. It has been on the ground since 2000 and is still going strong. No deterioration of the ties or anything. You will need a rail bender to make the curves as NS rail is very stiff. As far as being a good conductor, practically all HO model track is NS. It doesn't tarnish like brass and holds up much better. If you use something like kerosene to clean it you should have no conductivity problems. For a long railroad, you will need to run a feeder wire to it a regular intervals as NS is a poor conductor of electricity. Use stainless steel rail joiners and rail clamps. It was expensive when I first bought it and it is more so now. If price doesn't matter to you then it's a good buy. Their switches are excellent, almost without equal, but also expensive. Here is a good supplier. Talk to 'stretch' Manley.

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=LCRY


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Corradini on 04/07/2009 10:27 PM
I am redoing my layout and want to use Llagas Creek Code 250 Nickel Silver 1:20.3 scale narrow gauge flex track. Can any one tell me about this track? I will be using track power 
on this new section of track.
I have searched the archives and found nothing about nickel silver track
Thanks in advance for your help.



Here are a couple of threads that talk about Llagas Creek track and have some mention of Niclel Silver and various sizes.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/27618/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/28460/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/59589/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topic/postid/70269/Default.aspx


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all who have replied to my question.
You have helped my make the decision to go with code 250
nickel silver track.
Semper Vaporo
Thanks for the links to the threads on nickel silver track.
I did a search and did not find any thing.
It is people like all of you who are willing to share their knowledge
that make this such a great site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
be sure to paint the sides of it. its not realistic all shiny and ,,SILVER...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/12/2009 10:40 AM
John 
be sure to paint the sides of it. its not realistic all shiny and ,,SILVER...


I use Rust-Oleum camouflage brown non-reflective finish to weather the track or rail. If the track is already assembled, just paint the ties and rail together then wipe off the rail heads with a clean paint rag. It makes a great looking track. After the Ballast is added the ties take on a slightly different color from the rail. Looks great and it's easy to do.


----------

